# paint resoration / paint correction dublin city



## dudedude (Jan 24, 2009)

looking for someone to do paint resoration/correction on my range rover sport in the city centre.

anyone got a recomendation ?


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

Try these
http://www.kingpin.ie
http://www.detailer.ie


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

www.detailni.com - Ryan's down a fair bit dealing with the main Irish Lotus tuning company.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

just wondering did you ever get sorted out

Ryan


----------



## dudedude (Jan 24, 2009)

NIgolf said:


> just wondering did you ever get sorted out
> 
> Ryan


didnt get sorted yet Ryan, do you offer this type of service ?


----------



## 1.8TS (Oct 13, 2009)

rolled1 said:


> Try these
> http://www.kingpin.ie
> http://www.detailer.ie





PJS said:


> www.detailni.com - *Ryan*'s down a fair bit dealing with the main Irish Lotus tuning company.





NIgolf said:


> just wondering did you ever get sorted out
> 
> *Ryan*


Must do if he's digging up 3 month old threads :speechles

Two companies from Dublin mentioned at the top there too.


----------



## tim (May 2, 2006)

1.8TS said:


> Must do if he's digging up 3 month old threads :speechles
> 
> Two companies from Dublin mentioned at the top there too.


A man in touch with reality, I like it :thumb:


----------



## dudedude (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks just got to get up to 10 posts now


----------



## dudedude (Jan 24, 2009)

5 to go


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2010)

Speak to Brian, King pin detailing on heres plus he's a DW supporter and swissvax authorised.


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

NIgolf said:


> I do offer this and would be in dublin a fair bit...
> 
> Just thought I'd ask, didn't even look at the date there.... oops
> 
> Pm'd you my details if I can be off any help to you.


You aint no supporter mate so you cant advertise


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

i hadnt put any web or contact details up on the forum so didnt think it was breaking any rules.... sorry


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

i do need to sort out the advertising payment too though. it is on the list to do lol


----------



## royal (Mar 10, 2008)

Just send me on some details , i will be happy to sort you out.Im based in dublin and also do a moblie service.

Regards,
Brian.
Kingpin Auto Detailing.


----------



## NIgolf (Apr 11, 2007)

ill have to call in and see you brian next week when im down. get the kettle on lol
Ryan


----------

